# Garmin speed cadence sensor?



## smittylube (Mar 21, 2009)

Has anyone been using the speed/cadence sensor and ridden real trails / off road without it falling off? 

My 500 edge came with it and I was thinking about giving it a go.

thanks, Steve


----------



## bobo_krkk_NIN (Dec 2, 2006)

Been using it for many moons. Some jumps and some drops and it has not fallen off. 

Bob


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

smittylube said:


> Has anyone been using the speed/cadence sensor and ridden real trails / off road without it falling off?
> 
> My 500 edge came with it and I was thinking about giving it a go.
> 
> thanks, Steve


The zip ties hold just fine.


----------



## smittylube (Mar 21, 2009)

Thanks guys, 
My main concern would be if it shifted slightly and ended up into the spokes.


----------



## PissedOffCil (Oct 18, 2007)

The arm that picks up the sheel sensor isn't static, it pivots on a bolt, so it shouldn't get stuck in your wheel.


----------



## smittylube (Mar 21, 2009)

NO I meant if it slips. I put it on my wifes bike and it was not nearly as solid as it ended up on my CF blur. I did have to really pivot the arm to get close enough for the speed sensor to work. Seems like it might be able to work from farther (magnet is strong), but I can still get the wheel out no problem w/o moving the arm. 

Regardless the mount feels rock solid on my Blur xc so I am not worried now.

It will be interesting to see how much smoother/consistant if any the speed is on my next ride.

Thanks, Steve


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

smittylube said:


> NO I meant if it slips. I put it on my wifes bike and it was not nearly as solid as it ended up on my CF blur. I did have to really pivot the arm to get close enough for the speed sensor to work. Seems like it might be able to work from farther (magnet is strong), but I can still get the wheel out no problem w/o moving the arm.
> 
> Regardless the mount feels rock solid on my Blur xc so I am not worried now.
> 
> ...


IIRC the speed sensor is basically ignored if the unit is getting any GPS signal. It is most useful if the bike is used on a stationary trainer.

I do not even have a wheel magnet on my bikes, just the cadence magnet on the crank arm. The pickup unit is nowhere near the spokes. Even if it was and did get in the spokes, it would just be pushed through/past and not lock up the wheel. It does not need to be "never move" solid.

I sort of like having the cadence graph overlaid on the elevation profile. If the cadence is zero on a climb I know it was a hike-a-bike.


----------



## smittylube (Mar 21, 2009)

Alright just how they have it programed I guess. Speed sure is more constant just in gps mode comparing it to the easytrail Iphone app. I have not ridden with the sensor as of yet. Speed jumps around quite a bit when climbing around 2-3 mph variation when I am staying pretty steady. It would be killer if they had an analog style speedometer option 

Steve


----------



## dnlwthrn (Jan 26, 2006)

As Shiggy said, the GSC-10's speed output doesn't get used if there is a GPS signal. I have moved mine to my road bike and use it mainly for the cadence function and for trainer rides. It makes it easier to see my gearing (speed increase/decrease compared to cadence) for comparing rides.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

dnlwthrn said:


> As Shiggy said, the GSC-10's speed output doesn't get used if there is a GPS signal. I have moved mine to my road bike and use it mainly for the cadence function and for trainer rides. It makes it easier to see my gearing (speed increase/decrease compared to cadence) for comparing rides.


It seems the 500 works differently, according to this thread.


----------



## smittylube (Mar 21, 2009)

I have to agree w slocaus.. power up, found sata, spin rear wheel- rpm is read on screen. Compared two identical rides - w/o sensor then with sensor, much more constant speed on the display, as well the graph is much cleaner viewed on the upload. less spiky. 

Steve


----------



## dnlwthrn (Jan 26, 2006)

Good to know. I wasn't aware of that.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

smittylube said:


> I have to agree w slocaus.. power up, found sata, spin rear wheel- rpm is read on screen. Compared two identical rides - w/o sensor then with sensor, much more constant speed on the display, as well the graph is much cleaner viewed on the upload. less spiky.
> 
> Steve


What that thread shows is that an *ANT+ sensor* is used by the 500 without turning off the GPS in the unit, like the 2/3/6/705 series requires. No one has carefully tested the Garmin GSC-10 sensor that I can see.

Now when you say "RPM read on screen" do you mean speed? Does average speed register? Do you have automatic recording or every second enabled? Can you try it with the bike stationary and spin the rear wheel to get it to register a mile distance without the bike moving with the GSC-10?


----------

